# Oklahoma Trappers



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

I was on the Wildlife Department website and found were you can make your own maps. I dont mean litteraly make your own maps but you can get what area you want and a bunch of other stuff that way you can mark were your traps are and you can do some thinking about what works the best and were it works the best. You might give it a look. You may have already known this but I thought I would post it anyways.

http://fishlab.ou.edu/odwcims/


----------

